# Cpu running at lower frequency as it should



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi. I have just noticed that my CPU is running at 1600 mhz instead of 2.666 mhz, this is according to PC wizard 2010.
--------
Processor :	Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
Frequency :	2666 MHz - (current : 1599.97 MHz)
Number of Core :	2
Support :	Socket 775 LGA
Cache L1 :	2 x 64 KB
Cache L2 :	4096 KB
Voltage VID :	1.351 V
FPU Coprocessor :	Present
Core 1 Activity :	6%
Core 2 Activity :	0%
--------

If anyone could explain to me why it isn't running at full capacity that would be beyond great, thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel calls it Speed Step- The CPU slows down when the processing demand is low. When the processing demand rises the CPU will rise accordingly.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

And what can I do to provoke this effect ? I have never seen it go higher then 1602


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speed Step is a good thing. It prolongs the life of the CPU, produces less heat and saves electricity. When more processing speed is needed it will be there.
You can disable it in the Bios but that's not recommended.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Alright seems like a good point, tho to me it looks like total bs. I'v done some research and this was primarily implemented into M series for laptops, which is a good thing but common when it comes to a gaming computer limiting the potential of the cpu for less power consumption is kinda lame in my opinion.Frankly they should do better job at informing the buyer of this implementation since most people don't even know about it. 

Anyway, thanks for the info on the subject and happy holidays.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Download cpu-z, it'll show your cpu frequency. SpeedStep lowers the multiplier which 
reduces that frequency. Leave cpu-z open on your screen and launch some cpu intensive programs, it should go to the stock multiplier and speed. 
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 

It's in the bios under SpeedStep or EIST, and can be disabled. If it's working correctly,
it's not a big deal, you don't even notice that you're running at a lower speed when not
doing anything that requires it. I disable it, but I also overclock some.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm using PC wizard 2010 which does the same as cpu-z and I observed the frequency while running PerformanceTest benchmark which is suppose to stress the CPU, still the value of the frequency does not change for a single mhz.

On wikipedia it says that you can disable SpeedStep by setting Power option to "always on" , tried but it has no effect what so ever.

I guess I'll try to disable it in Bios, I'm not looking to have it disabled always , just wana see it actually getting to its optimal frequency for at least once.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Motherboard and Bios Version are you running?


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3/S3
rev.3.3
Chipset :	Intel P965


Bios :	Award Software International, Inc.
Version :	F10
Date :	01/12/2007 (mm/dd/yyyy)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

nortd said:


> Alright seems like a good point, tho to me it looks like total bs. I'v done some research and this was primarily implemented into M series for laptops, which is a good thing but common when it comes to a gaming computer limiting the potential of the cpu for less power consumption is kinda lame in my opinion.


What's BS about prolonging the life of the CPU and making it more efficient to operate? :grin:
SpeedStep was implemented quite some time before the M series. It was first started with the Pentium III.
The CPU potential is never limited in any way. You can disable SpeedStep in the Bios and let the CPU operate at it's full rated speed if you wish but it that shortens the life span of the CPU as it requires more Voltage which in turn generates more heat.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What's BS about prolonging the life of the CPU and making it more efficient to operate? :grin:
> SpeedStep was implemented quite some time before the M series. It was first started with the Pentium III.
> The CPU potential is never limited in any way. You can disable SpeedStep in the Bios and let the CPU operate at it's full rated speed if you wish but it that shortens the life span of the CPU as it requires more Voltage which in turn generates more heat.


I never said I'm not gona use this Speed-Step and maybe it is as good and useful as you say it is, all I want is to disable it for a short period of time to see the results at the full capacity 
(as it should be, really CPU marketing to a normal customer has always been about how much Mhz the cpu can come up with even tho this trend changed with dual core and similar stuff).

I tried running benchmarking software that is suppose to stress the CPU just to force it over 1600 mhz, even tried running 4 games at once but neither seem to work. All I can see is the CPU running at 100% and at 1600 mhz, really isn't that exactly the job for Speed-Step? If the CPU reaches 100% usage it should increase the mhz and yet its locked at 1600 like a **** and its pissing me off.


Frankly I have to say I didn't know about this bs until now, maybe I forgot or didn't bother with the manual when I bought it but really If i knew about this before I would have turned it off ages ago.If anything most people don't know about it and it should be a lot more clear when you buy this kind of stuff. At least AMD has a software that you get with the product.

Anyway, I tried to disable it in BIOS but the thing doesn't let me, its locked !

Do I need to upgrade BIOS to be able to disable it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Gigabyte Mobo's Bios but I would think the option to disable Speed Step would be available on that board.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I can see the option just cant scroll over it to disable it(It says EIST enabled), its weird.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Mobo manual should have instructions.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Iv checked the manual, it says that in order to access advanced options I need to press Ctrl+f1 , but nothing happens if I do that, I can't even set up supervisor password crist.

Anyway,I thought it might be the keyboard cause its on usb so Iv tried it with a good old fashion keyboard but still nothing.

After that I downloaded a new bios version from gigabyte, installed it but still the same ****. Ctrl+f1 just doesn't work and its pissing me off bad.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MujiXx (Dec 28, 2009)

i have nothing, but i would just like to say that i have cpu-z and pc wizard 2010, and they both show that my processor is running at 600 Mhz when its supposed t o run at 2 Ghz, and it is also pissing me off. i'm having the same problem as nortd. any help guys?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking at the manual, you should be able to disable it.
On the Advanced BIOS Features section, disable C1E and then 
try to disable EIST again, according to the manual the option to disable 
should be available.

Also go to the MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.) section.

Your CPU Clock Ratio should show as [10x] , this is what's referred to as your 
multiplier, that times the bus speed gives the cpu speed. That's how SpeedStep 
works, it lowers the multiplier when there isn't a need for speed.

Change CPU Host Clock Control to enabled.

This should make available the setting
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz.)
Your cpu has an fsb of 1066Mhz., so the host frequency (bus speed) should
be 266. If it is anything else, change it to 266, if it's there already change it 
to 267, just to make a change.

Don't forget to hit F10 to save and exit. Go back into windows and see what 
you are getting for cpu speed.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats the thing tho, neither of us can actually get to the C1E in advanced BIOS feature, simply doesn't wana move down the list and the manual says that to enable advanced options(which this is) I have to press Ctrl+F1 in the main menu. After doing that the Screen flickers but nothing changes, all options are still locked down and the only thing I can change is the boot sequence.

I guess the only thing left now is for me to send an email to gigabyte....

Also after I updated BIOS(thinking that was the problem) my CPU fan started going wild,I mean it was a quieter before and now its spinning like at 2k rpms when in idle mode, very annoying.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Also after I updated BIOS(thinking that was the problem) my CPU fan started going wild,I mean it was a quieter before and now its spinning like at 2k rpms when in idle mode, very annoying.


What are you seeing for CPU temps?


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Idle Mode:


Hardware Monitoring :	ITE IT8718F
Voltage CPU :	1.18 V
DIMM :	3.33 V
+5V Voltage :	4.95 V
+12V Voltage :	12.10 V
DIMM :	1.92 V
VBAT :	3.06 V
Chassis Fan :	1928 rpm
Processor Temperature :	36 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	48 °C
:	
Processor :	Thermal Diode
Intel Core 2 Duo (Core 1) :	40 °C
Intel Core 2 Duo (Core 2) :	40 °C
:	
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk WDC WD4000AAKS-00TMA0 (Assembly) :	39 °C

the CPU temp is the same, its just the dam fan thats gone a lot louder.Either way I'm moving the PC so I don't have to listen to it, dunno why it would be louder now after BIOS update, frankly aslong that the temperature stays the same as before the update I'm fine with it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would try flashing it to F14 Bios and see if you can get into the advanced settings, I used a few of those boards and never had trouble entering the advanced settings with a USB keyboard.> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2456#anchor_os


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also in the MIT(MB Intelligent Tweaker) section make sure you have CIA2(CPU Intelligent Acelerator 2) set to disabled.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> I would try flashing it to F14 Bios and see if you can get into the advanced settings, I used a few of those boards and never had trouble entering the advanced settings with a USB keyboard.> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2456#anchor_os


Ye but as I said, I have already flashed it to F14, it was my first thought when I couldn't access advanced settings, the flash went great but the result was still the same.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When Hitting Ctrl and F1 you are on the Advanced settings screen correct?


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> When Hitting Ctrl and F1 you are on the Advanced settings screen correct?


No, the manual clearly said that I have to press Ctrl+F1 while in main menu, either way I tried it both, all it does is make the screen flicker once when i press it, sometimes not even that.

Also CIA2(CPU Intelligent Acelerator 2) is already auto set to disabled.
I noticed some other things while in MIT:
-Cpu Clock Ratio : 6x
-Cpu Frequency : 1.60 Mhz(266x6)
-CPU Host clock Control(Disabled)
-Cpu Host Frequency : 200

If it helps :/


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Figured it out, I had user password set, tho personally I'm not sure why you wouldn't be able to set advanced settings If your the person with the password? 

Anyway Now that I got that solved, before doing anything I used "Load Optimized Defaults" because thats what the manual says you should do when you flash BIOS. Either way I returned the windows and then it started recognizing hardware I dont have :
Floppy disk drive. Windows Installed it but I don't even have it in my system??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any password keeps you from changing Advanced Bios settings


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Any password keeps you from changing Advanced Bios settings


Alright, maybe I'm just dumb but I just always thought the whole idea of passwords is to prevent unauthorized access, not preventing the administrator from accessing the very thing that is supposed to protect until the password is disabled.I just can't see the logic in that hehe.

Anyway, what about Windows recognizing Floppy disk drive even tho I don't have it in my system? 
Like I said, i used "Load optimized defaults" just like the manual says and then that happened when i logged into windows.. ^^

Also, what do I have to disable in Advanced BIOS Features to disable SpeedStep?

And why do I need to enable Change CPU Host Clock Control in M.I.A?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Set Eist to disabled and C1E to disabled, reboot and recheck the multiplier it should be correct now.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

It really is amazing how an innocent bios user password can completely under mind the whole pc. Before I disabled user password in BIOS my cpu frequency was locked at 1600 as if that was the max mhz my cpu could produce. It didn't matter if I ran 4 programs, the SpeedStep just didn't work duo to the password set in BIOS and the frequency would never increase.

After I removed the user pass in BIOS, I can now see SpeedStep actually working. When my pc is Idling the cpu is set at 1600, but as soon as I go active either it be programs or games it goes right back up to 2.666 mhz. 

Its finally working as it is supposed to, maybe there should be a label on every motherboard box saying: "Setting BIOS password will limit the potential of your PC", since that is exactly what happened in my case. I have been running my pc for the last 2 years at 1.6 mhz instead of 2.6, just because of a password in BIOS. Not to mention that I am now getting 20+ fps more in games rofl, its a miracle.

Like I said, this kind of things should be a lot better explained to customers when buying pcs.

I would like to thank you all for the help, was great, I guess I do have 1 last question,

Why does my windows recognize a Floppy disk drive even tho I have no such thing installed in my system? This happened right after using " Load optimized defaults" in BIOS, since that is the recommended thing to use when you flash BIOS according to my Gigabyte manual.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Disable Floppy in the Bios.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

^^ as Tyree stated the floppy controller will be enabled by default in the Bios settings, since there is not a floppy installed you'll need to disable it.


----------



## nortd (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah ok , thank you both for all the replies and happy holidays


----------

